# Noise traveling between rooms with glass wall



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

I need advice on how to keep noise from traveling between two rooms that are seperated by a drywall parrtition but connected by the same glass exterior wall. These are the family room and our master bedroom. My wife complains that she can hear casual conversations like they're in the same room and I'm not sure where to begin. If it is the glass, should I add a sealant to the joint where the drywall meets the glass?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If there is an airgap where the wall meets the wall, sealant will help - but only a little. The problem is that you're evidently even sharing the same pane of glass which is a wonderful transmission medium for sound. 

Not sure why something would be constructed this way - especially when one room is a bedroom.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

bpape said:


> If there is an airgap where the wall meets the wall, sealant will help - but only a little. The problem is that you're evidently even sharing the same pane of glass which is a wonderful transmission medium for sound.
> 
> Not sure why something would be constructed this way - especially when one room is a bedroom.
> 
> Bryan


The previous owner renovated the home and this wall was thrown up to build out an extra bedroom. He did the work himself and I guess he wasn't as capable as he believed.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Gotcha. I guess you do what you can. I'd consider sealing the edge with caulk and then trimming over it. Depending on how visible it is from the outside, you might want to shove some insulation in there also if you can.

I also suspect he probably didn't insulate the wall itself which isn't helping anything either.

Bryan


----------

